# PPE stuff



## abs111999 (May 19, 2021)

I need some mouth and nose protection for saw work. Got everything else. Got hit hard a few days ago. Could have been bad.
what do you think about this for face..?? It has to fit with a hard hat... don't know if it will...





Pyramex GG504TSHIELD Capstone Shield Goggles - Removable Face Shield - Clear H2X Anti-Fog Lens | FullSource.com


Pyramex Safety Glasses on sale at Full Source! Order the Pyramex GG504TSHIELD Capstone Shield Goggles - Removable Face Shield - Clear H2X Anti-Fog Lens online or call 904-296-2240




www.fullsource.com


----------



## Oldtoolsnewproblems (May 23, 2021)

That's pretty interesting, I rarely want face protection but when I do, that would be a nice fix. Let us know if you like it. 
I recently just finally caved in and bought one of those Stihl helmets with hearing protection and a face shield, that seems the easier/normal way of doing it.


----------

